# IVF/infertility care packages



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

I recently came accross a site selling care packages for people going through chemotherapy. I looked for something similar for folk going through infertility /IVF but couldn't find any. So I'm going to make my own  and donate them completely free to a local charity that supports people (including us) through infertility and baby loss so they can give them to couples.
What do you all think? Would you find something like this helpful? 
Here's my provisional contents list:
Chocolate 
Colouring book and pencils 
Tissues
His and hers shower gels
Massage roller 
Decaf tea
His and hers journals 
Encouraging cards
Couple time suggestion cards
Socks
Puzzle book
Funny/joke book
Playing cards

Anything else?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

CaraJ this sounds like such a lovely idea!  I can't think of anything else - sounds fairly comprehensive to me!


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

CaraJ said:


> I recently came accross a site selling care packages for people going through chemotherapy. I looked for something similar for folk going through infertility /IVF but couldn't find any. So I'm going to make my own and donate them completely free to a local charity that supports people (including us) through infertility and baby loss so they can give them to couples.
> What do you all think? Would you find something like this helpful?
> Here's my provisional contents list:
> Chocolate
> ...


Yes, it could a great idea. if someone gave it to me i would be very happy. As you know the chocolate has good impact on human health, 
It's good for the heart and circulation, 
It reduces risk of stroke,
It's mineral rich,
It reduces cholesterol,
It's good for your skin,
It can help you lose weight,
It's good for mothers and babies,
It may prevent diabetes,
Chocolate is good for the brain,
Chocolate makes you feel better. So many reasons to be happy. 
As to other things, they are great, thank you


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

I gave out the first batch of these care packages today. Felt so good to be able to help others going through this horrid journey.


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Such a lovely idea ❤
I'm sure the recipients really appreciated them.
X


----------

